#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Video tutorails for primavera p6

## aan09

*CREDIT GOES TO ORIGINATOR !!!!!!!!!!!!*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Video tutorails for primavera p6

----------


## asfandyar

The link doesn't work, bro.

----------


## juncreek

yes, the link is dead. Anybody could re-upload pls.

----------


## prasong

Link is dead, could you post to megaupload or deposit file sharing.

----------


## kani20

Hi , do u have more videos ? Please share...

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Pls. reload the link and share. Thanks in advance.

----------


## yammi

Link is still working.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Yammi, The link is not appering. If you have the file kindly share the link to the file. Thanks in advance.

----------


## uzbarry

link isn't working!

----------


## FSRFSR

it is still working on me,dudes..

----------


## Jeff da Maori

Could somebody please upload again? Thank you

----------

